# Chama Releases



## rmeeker (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone know any dates for the upcoming releases??


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Rio Chama Wild and Scenic River


----------



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

In theory, they are going to be increasing flows to around 600cfs on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, both for the permit holders and for downstream calls. That's the semi-regular pattern on the USGS chart for the gauge below El Vado, which shows it kicking up abruptly at about noon on Friday, and dropping abruptly at noon on Sunday. So far, so good this summer.

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 08285500 RIO CHAMA BELOW EL VADO DAM, NM


----------

